# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  citalopram ook geschikt voor angst en paniekklachten?

## ozzy89

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb vanaf mijn 10e al last van angst en paniek klachten en op mijn 16e kreeg ik citalopram voorgeschreven. Het heeft mij geholpen, want vanaf die tijd heb ik niet meer van die enorme uitschieters gehad op het gebied van angst, paniek en depressieve klachten. In een korte tijd zijn er veel heftige dingen gebeurd waardoor ik weer last begon te krijgen van mijn klachten. Toen ik naar de psychiater ging verbaasde hij zich erover dat ik voor de angst en paniek klachten ooit citalopram voorgeschreven heb gekregen, want volgens hem helpt dat daar niet tegen. Op zijn advies heb ik inmiddels 3 andere middelen gebruikt, die daar zogenaamd wel voor helpen, maar daar kreeg ik zoveel last van dat ik heb gezegd dat ik gewoon mijn citalopram wil slikken, desnoods 30 mg ipv 20 mg dat ik nu slik. Nu hoor/lees ik zoveel verschillende dingen over citalopram. Helpt het nou wel of niet tegen angsten? Ik heb het idee dat het mij al die tijd wel geholpen heeft, maar dat de dingen die er zijn gebeurd te veel zijn, die vang je niet op met alleen maar medicatie. Denk ik nou heel verkeerd? Hebben mensen angst, paniek en een depressie waarvoor ze citalopram slikken?

Groetjes

----------


## Riannedekok

Bij het AMC angsten schrijven ze citaloopram voor 60mg.

----------


## mirthe340

ik hou van kontjes!!!!
Toi toi toi!!!

----------

